# Which side of teflon paper should i be using?



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey everybody i just got my new press and im curious to know which side of the teflon sheet should be fcing the shirt the dark side or the light side? because i tried to take the humidity out of the shirt before pressing and it stained my shirt it has a 15x15 dingy looking stain on it now.



P.S. when presses are new should they smell like fish when first heated up?


----------



## bspchicago (Apr 12, 2007)

No, they should not smell like fish!

You should be able to use both sides of a teflon sheet, but I am not familar with one that has a light and dark side.

If you have a big stain it might not be a teflon sheet.

What type of press do you have? Who did you buy it from?
Did they sell you the teflon sheets also?

Ron


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Well i got the heat press from this company and while i know that its not a high class heat press its all i can afford as of right now. 

SunIE.com

as far as the teflon sheet goes i got it from my screen printing supplier he charged me 25 bucks for a 15x15in sheet.


as far as the smell im serious my place smelled like a loading dock i swear. i had to open up the doors and turn on the vent fan cuz it was horrible.


----------



## bspchicago (Apr 12, 2007)

I question the type of teflon sheet you might have. Maybe a member with experience with screen printing supplies and heat transfer supplies can give you more info.

A press should not have any smell, the vapors from what you are pressing can, but not the press.

Try calling the company you purchased the press from.
Good Luck,
Ron


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

well the teflon sheet didnt come in any package so there is no way for me to know it came rolled up with a paper clip holding it. imma contact my screen printing supplier and ask him to change it. while at the same time imma call the heat press company about the fish smell.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

What part of chitown are you from? im located on the south side by marquette park...


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

mtmob said:


> Well i got the heat press from this company and while i know that its not a high class heat press its all i can afford as of right now.
> 
> SunIE.com
> 
> ...


my sunie press smells the same way!!!
this was the first time using it , so I hope the smell goes away. it is awful!
I am now going to press outside on the back porch. 

Do the expensive heat presses have this smell??


----------



## Amor365 (Jan 14, 2008)

mtmob said:


> as far as the smell im serious my place smelled like a loading dock i swear. i had to open up the doors and turn on the vent fan cuz it was horrible.


lol i know the smell you mean, its a kind of stelchy smell but that is the mat on the bottom plate, after a few presses the smell goes away as i found with my heat press and dont worry about the quality of the press. I was told that all presses heat and iron on transfers, just that the cheaper ones need tweeging more but once you have got that sorted out the rest will fall into place. 

As for the teflon, i have ordered mine yesterday and should receive it in the next day or so. the charged me a fortune aswell but more ob delivery  as far as i know this one you can use either side but not sure about yours. 

The best methos i found is to use an old cloth or rag with the same material that you will be using (or even the scorched t you now have, cut up into 4's) and test with them. This way you save your shirts for actual print and wear.


----------

